# DW 1 or 2 ? Porsche V audi



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the new cayman










or new TT


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

*The Porche, its not a part time skoda!*

Enough said


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

hmm split on this as i really dont like the look of the 911 

dam it cant make my mind up so i am out


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Both ugly


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

1 all day long


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

1 all day long for me. I think the new Cayman (& Boxter for that matter) is stunning. Just wish it still had the 6 cylinder motor in for the noise alone.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not a huge Porsche fan, but would have it all day long over a TT.



justina3 said:


> hmm split on this as i really dont like the look of the 911
> 
> dam it cant make my mind up so i am out


What 911? :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cayman by a mile. Not in that colour though.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cayman every time but losing the flat 6 on all but the hardcore models is a massive backward step in all respects bar economy and emissions - and if you are concerned about them you should not be looking at a Porsche anyway


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

Porsche all the way, just wish i could afford one!


----------



## inaba0417 (Sep 19, 2010)

Going for Cayman in that colour 


Best Wishes
Wei Ting Chen


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Cayman, the new ones are way better than the old, but not in that colour it doesn't suit the shape.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

The TT is faster but the Cayman will be a better drive all day long. It will have better residuals and you get better customer service. I seen the new 718 Boxster last week and it's very nice, the Cayman will be even nicer.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Porsche every day over the new TT :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

That's simple. The Cayman.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The cayman wins hands down for me.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

2. TTRS All day long :argie::argie: The new Mk3 is out in 2017 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

On looks I think only just Porsche but as an overall package it has to be the TTRS and it is nice to see Audi actually building a car that looks a bit more aggressive. 0-62 in 3.7s... madness.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

On a couple of the TTOC forum I am on there have been a couple of threads about people considering a switch from the TTS or RS to the Cayman (current not new) and both have been replied to by drivers who have done just that and both say the TT is a better drive and quieter if its used as a daily. :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

SBM said:


> On a couple of the TTOC forum I am on there have been a couple of threads about people considering a switch from the TTS or RS to the Cayman (current not new) and both have been replied to by drivers who have done just that and both say the TT is a better drive and quieter if its used as a daily. :thumb:


Of course if you head to a Porsche forum you'll probably find people saying they've had both and prefer the Porsche.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

SadlyDistracted said:


> The Porche, its not a part time skoda!


no its not a part time skoda, its a part time VW beetle 

fwiw I would go with the porsche


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Bero said:


> Of course if you head to a Porsche forum you'll probably find people saying they've had both and prefer the Porsche.


Of course :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

The new Mk3 TTRS..
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/95304/new-2016-audi-tt-rs-394bhp-and-0-62mph-in-37s
:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

The Porsche


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Whilst that picture doesn't do the colour justice it is truly stunning in the flesh! My boss has the latest graphite blue 911, I can honestly say it's the best colour I have EVER seen! 

Check it out on Google. 

Cayman all the way but my money would go on a 1 year old 6 cylinder!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Terrible colour choice for a promotional picture of the Porsche! 

I'll admit I'm massively biased and would not be seen dead in an Audi, but I still choose the Porsche for pure ability. However, I can't quite get over the change to 4 cylinder engines for both the Cayman and Boxster.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Porsche on this occasion


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Porsche for me, looks stunning.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Miami Blue , yum yum.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Not usually one for anything other than boring colours but that is really quite stunning.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Always wanted a Porsche so easy choice for me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Despite being an Audi fan nothing stirs memories like a gulf porsche, so Cayman jt is


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aah the gulf Porsche. Just loved the blue and orange combo 

Porsche for me please. 

Cooks


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Porsche Please


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the porsche would be a better driving experience. so 1 for me


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Porker every single time


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Porsche wins but then i would say that, will test drive a turbo version upon release to compare to my flat six though


----------



## s.khakh (Jun 2, 2010)

I've had the pleasure of owning a Cayman, Cayman S, TT, TTS, TT-tdi and by far the best of the lot if the TTs, I'd even go as far as saying I prefer it to the 997 carrera S I had. To drive it's easy, effortless and very capable. You can easily keep up with a Cayman and I'm sure the TTRS would be amazing!

The Porsche build quality is the same but the sound and wow factor is a selling point.

Weekend toy = Cayman
Daily Driver = Audi TTS


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

1 every time for me


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

Cayman for me...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Because I don't Track my cars nor hang the tail out on the public road.

I'd want an everyday car more.

So I'd pick the quicker TTRS, and go for a bit of antilag, hard cut software.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wanner69 said:


> Porsche wins but then i would say that, will test drive a turbo version upon release to compare to my flat six though


Keep the flat 6, might not be as quick but its a better engine.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Keep the flat 6, might not be as quick but its a better engine.


It's a better engine that what? The flat 4 turbo that isn't out yet?


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Easy choice, the Cayman hands-down.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul7189 said:


> It's a better engine that what? The flat 4 turbo that isn't out yet?


Yep...it doesn't need to be out yet to know a N/A 6 is better than any 4 pot Turbo...

But that's just me.....Bigger N/A over smaller Turbo anyday of the week.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah the 5L V8 from the new mustang is much better than the twin turbo 3.8L v6 engine from the GTR :tumbleweed:


----------



## jolt (May 26, 2016)

I'm biased as I have a TT but I think the new TTRS when it comes out will be a beast to beat at 0-60 in 3.7 seconds!

Although have tried the Porsche on the track and really enjoyed it.


----------

